# Aldi Egg Poacher



## Diadav99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Like a sauspan with individual comprtment for each egg. Got one yestrrday perfect poached eggs no hassle , no more explosions in microwave and well worth the £5


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 21, 2016)

Mine still come out like hard boiled eggs!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2016)

I just use a saucepan of water with a little vinegar. No problems with that.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 22, 2016)

My attempts at poached eggs in a saucepan are a disaster. I got the aldi egg poacher and I've had 2 lots of perfectly poached eggs. yum.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2016)

Have them all the time in a pan with a insert in the pan


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a pair of silicon single egg poachers which float within any pan of boiling water!  However the ruddy things do stick even when you take your life in your hands and first melt a goodly knob of REAL butter in them, then juggle the damn thing to distribute the molten fat all round the inside without spilling it on you and adding fat burn to the scald you already have ...... before adding the egg .....


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I have a pair of silicon single egg poachers which float within any pan of boiling water!  However the ruddy things do stick even when you take your life in your hands and first melt a goodly knob of REAL butter in them, then juggle the damn thing to distribute the molten fat all round the inside without spilling it on you and adding fat burn to the scald you already have ...... before adding the egg .....


A better description of what I do  Thanks TW


----------



## Bloden (Feb 25, 2016)

Diadav99 said:


> Like a sauspan with individual comprtment for each egg. Got one yestrrday perfect poached eggs no hassle , no more explosions in microwave and well worth the £5


They still make them?! Me and mum were only recently waxing lyrical about my gran's pan - peeerfect poached eggs. Hope they sell them in Spanish Aldi.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2016)

Bloden said:


> They still make them?! Me and mum were only recently waxing lyrical about my gran's pan - peeerfect poached eggs. Hope they sell them in Spanish Aldi.


We used to have one, I think it originally belonged to my Grandma so probably at least 70 years old  Not sure what happened to it, I suppose it might be time for the family to invest in a new one...  I much prefer poached eggs, but never liked the way they made the toast go soggy if you were unable to drain all the water off properly.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Not sure what happened to it


Maybe somebody poached it?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 29, 2016)

Is this in the wrong section ?  Good Robert


----------

